# Jacques Pepin



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I just got Jacques Pepin's new autobiography: _The Apprentice: My Life in the Kitchen_ . Has anyone read it yet?

I'm going to start it as soon as I finish (probably later today) _Ice Bound: A Doctor's Incredible Battle For Survival at the South Pole_ . It's about--and by--Jerri Nielsen, the doctor who developed breast cancer while serving as the only doctor at a South Pole ressearch station. It's a pretty amazing story. Yes, yes, I know, it's not about food. However, they do talk about food a lot as you can imagine. And I have a weakness for extreme (cold) weather stories.

Anyhow, I'm looking forward to Jacques's book. I've loved his television shows for the great info, the technique, his sensual as well as sensible approach to food and preparation, and his humor (especially when cooking with Julia!)

By the way, when did this forum change its title? Wasn't it something like "bookshelf"? Now it sounds like it can only be about cook books which rules out autobiographies, food histories, etc. But I, for one, plan to ignore the new name.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pepin's book was an easy read.....interesting guy!!! Howard Johnson's was the first to have a central commissary and ship food throughout the USA> I did not realize the numerous accidents he'd had....What got me was that he's a big forager!!!I'd always thought finding snails would be interesting.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've always found him interesting. I have a negative bias though. I've never successfully cooked a dish from his recipes.

And when I watched him do a cold oatmeal timbale with peas for breakfast is a bit much for my palate.

He and Julia together are hilarious. The time they were making souffle's is the funniest thing I've seen in cooking TV.

Julia is naysaying his use of flour as it tastes floury. Julia dislikes his English Cheddar and says so, "It's terrible" as I recall. She was equally unkind with the finished souffle.

Their cordial disagreement was the spice for that show. 

I do want to read this though.

Phil


----------

